# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Please fill me in on easyview PAL

## orangezero

Does anyone know what this PAL is?  It is the new PAL at pearle, and probably all the other lux places.  I've only seen the writeup on it and they obviously make it seem like the greatest lens ever.  Is it their own design, or just a rebranding of something else?

thanks

----------


## bt5050

I am not sure exactly what they are - but  had ONE  PT come in asking for them -  price shopping - 

I would prob. put money on them being an essilor product ? but who knows - 
was told they where supposed to offer the accolade - and the free form design sometime soon - 

did they say what they where made out of - and what they where charging ? 

If anyone knows - would love to hear what they really are -

----------


## orangezero

I think they are a free-form design (meaning without mold) but not custom at all.  I hope I'm saying that correctly.

They were just sent a letter at the local pearle, and I didn't see anything about price.


I'm sure they have the same info anytime they switch lens designs for their "go to" design.  Virtually no distortion, blah, blah, blah...

thanks

----------


## hipoptical

It's not likely their "own design". They wouldn't have the technology of the rights to produce a free-form lens on their own. If it is free-form, then it would have to come from Shamir or Seiko, unless the Empire is in the picture. 
My guess- and it's purely a guess...
Accolade if it's *not* free-form, Seiko if it is.

----------


## orangezero

I talked with the workers at pearle again the other day and they told me it 
was nothing more than a blended bifocal.  I'm not sure if I understood exactly what they were saying, because the older optician who works there thinks "all pals are the same."  Still, they were trying to convince me it was nothing more than a bf with a minimal blur at the edge of the distance and near, instead of a distinct line like a traditional bf.

Smells fishy.  Its also a very expensive lens, even for them.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I talked with the workers at pearle again the other day and they told me it 
> was nothing more than a blended bifocal.  I'm not sure if I understood exactly what they were saying, because the older optician who works there thinks "all pals are the same."  Still, they were trying to convince me it was nothing more than a bf with a minimal blur at the edge of the distance and near, instead of a distinct line like a traditional bf.
> 
> Smells fishy.  Its also a very expensive lens, even for them.


Maybe they're using the TR-O Blended backside seg.

----------


## Judy Canty

Could it be another name for the EZ2Vue?

----------


## orangezero

hmm.

sounded like it was going to be their #1 go to lens.

----------


## Judy Canty

Since no one knows me around here, I guess I'll shop the Pearle down the street tomorrow....could be interesting...

----------


## FL Eye Guy

This lens is a Shamir lens. The Canadian company that had this lens was acquired by Lux and turned into Pearle Visions. It is only available at U.S. Pearle Vision for the next year then the other Lux brands will get it. I believe privates practices can get the lenses but they have to be orderd from Europe and cost $$$.

----------


## FL Eye Guy

Just found out today that this is the Shamir Autograph lens. Lux is branding it as Easyview.


 :Nerd:

----------


## Traciangela

I have some friends at Pearle in Texas and looking at their literature on this, card I saw had the words Tegra and a fitting chart for Ilumina on it, I didn't think that was a digitally surfaced product?  I am really confused about what this pal is? :Confused:

----------


## MarcE

> I have some friends at Pearle in Texas and looking at their literature on this, card I saw had the words Tegra and a fitting chart for Ilumina on it, I didn't think that was a digitally surfaced product? I am really confused about what this pal is?


Tegra is Vision Ease's hardcoating, right?  Or does it mean aspheric for Vision Ease.  Anyway, Pearl probabaly just uses an Illumina chart for everything.  It will work for any lens with a 4mm above markings lens.

If Vision Ease has a new lens, I'm not aware of anything new.  But what do I know

----------


## blueyedviking

It IS the Autograph lens from Shamir, rebranded as easyview. I just spoke to an ex-coworker (I used to work at Shoppers Optical before Lux bought them and changed them) who confirmed this for me.

----------


## For-Life

> It IS the Autograph lens from Shamir, rebranded as easyview. I just spoke to an ex-coworker (I used to work at Shoppers Optical before Lux bought them and changed them) who confirmed this for me.


with a painted on AR

----------


## blueyedviking

> with a painted on AR


U.T.M.C. paints on their AR?

----------


## For-Life

the coatings I always saw Shoppers on could not have been UTMC.  That stuff was thin, and would last a month

----------


## Ory

> the coatings I always saw Shoppers on could not have been UTMC. That stuff was thin, and would last a month


Still better than Hakim's!:hammer:

----------


## For-Life

> Still better than Hakim's!:hammer:


Lol, Hakim has been here a year and already is being bad mouthed around town.  This stuff may have worked for them in areas with millions of people and cities only minutes away.  

But with two stores in a population of 100,000 and no one close to you, they are not going to last.

----------


## mnrthrt21

Easyview is a free form lens manufactured by Shamir. It is custom made to fit the frame, so due to the pt. pd and seg ht, it is entered to the computer and the lens is custom made to the frame. it has the widest field of view and has a short corridor. The min. seg ht. can be as low as 16.  It is a aspheric poly carb. lens. It cost starts at $435 which includes a/r plus a super hydrophobic coating. The lens is only exclusive to PearleVison.

----------


## MarcE

> The lens is only exclusive to PearleVison.


I thought we concluded that it was a Shamir Autograph.  It's NOT exclusive to Pearle.  Anyone that has a wholesale lab account can order it.

----------


## MarcE

> It is a aspheric poly carb. lens. It cost starts at $435 which includes a/r plus a super hydrophobic coating. The lens is only exclusive to PearleVison.


Same lens at my shop will cost you $385.  Am I too cheap?

----------


## bt5050

QUOTE " The lens is only exclusive to PearleVison."

I am sure this might be half true - the name may be  exclusive to Pearl " -  LOL - 

the only thing i have ever come across - exclusive to lux - may be the scotch guard ar product by essilor - but who knows if it is just alize marketed differantly ? 

I had a pt - price shopping - and wanted apples for apples - and saw the product on the scotch guard website - i had thought - it may be aval. just under another name - but when i called i couldn't. my alize price was less then the scotchguard - however the pt did nto want to hear it ( go figure ) - 

I have seen the scotch guard  product on the UK essilor Site - along side the alize - but i always find it odd that the same company ( even as large as they are ) - would offer so many comp. products - Must be the price point or something -  ?
maybe the essilor rep can explain it - ?

----------


## mnrthrt21

Let me start off by explaining what i meant as exclusive to Pearle. I meant exclusive within the Lux Retail Brands: Lenscrafters, Sear Optical, Target Optical...........the lens is not a style, its a process. So it's not eqvialent to the Autograph style pal. They use SV. semifinished lenses and is very accurate than surfacing.  It is as accurate as +/- .01 diopter.

----------


## orangezero

That is certainly good!  My refraction is only accurate to within +/-0.03 diopters anyway.  (hope none of my patients read this... sshhh)

----------


## Ory

> That is certainly good! My refraction is only accurate to within +/-0.03 diopters anyway. (hope none of my patients read this... sshhh)


That's because you're not using the Eyelogic system!:D

----------


## hipoptical

> ...the lens is not a style, its a process. So it's not eqvialent to the Autograph style pal. They use SV. semifinished lenses and is very accurate than surfacing.  It is as accurate as +/- .01 diopter.



(YYYAAAWWWNNN)
Sorry, did you say something? I must have dozed off.
Practical application shows that the eye can compensate vision up to .50 diopter (not everyone, but most can). An Rx will vary daily, and during the day, depending on sleep, blood sugar, blood pressure, and various other factors. (According to the group of 10 ODs I used to work with. Maybe things have changed in the past few years, and opinions are now different, so someone please correct me if I'm no longer considered correct...)
That being the case... WHY DOES IT MATTER IF YOU HAVE A LENS THAT IS SO ACCURATE?!?!?!?!? I have not seen one single shred of EVIDENCE that supports the claim that this is that much better than any other lens. It is good technology. I don't believe for a second that it makes any difference IN THE LONG RUN to the AVERAGE wearer, who will not keep their eyewear in adjustment, keep them clean, or take care to not scratch them.
But, If you can convince someone to shell out the $$, then good for you. I bet I can fit a $ lens from Generic PALs R Us against your $$$$$ lens from "Exclusive only to Pearle and whoever else wants to buy it under a different name from another lab who also has exclusive rights" and my wearer will be just as happy. It's in the fit and education, not in the lens.
:D

----------


## orangezero

In all seriousness, I really have to give them a big thumbs down for the way they market the lens.  I've heard from three different store workers that the new lens called easyview has no distortion.  That is exactly how its described by them.

_Is this the way the company wants it marketed?_  No distortion... really?  come on...

----------


## MarcE

> That is certainly good! My refraction is only accurate to within +/-0.03 diopters anyway. (hope none of my patients read this... sshhh)


Dang, that's pretty good.  But my lensometer will only be able to verify the lens to +/- 0.06D, and my lens ordering system won't let me order anything more precise than 1/8D (or twelveths for Harry), so keep those precise refractions coming.

For those of you that work at Pearl, I would like for you to take a stock lens and put you auto lensometer on the 0.01D sensitivity and move the lens across.  Do you see any changes in the reading?  Of course.
Now take your "easyview" lens and do the same.  Do you see any difference?

Orange, What if your phoroptor was placed at an 11mm vertex distance instead of 12mm?  Holy cow, you have TOTALLY messed up any advantage of the "easyview" lens.  You'll have to re-refract after the patient doesn't adapt.

It's not like me to be sarcastic, but I have no other vices, so sarcasm is my new vice.:p

----------


## bt5050

> Let me start off by explaining what i meant as exclusive to Pearle. I meant exclusive within the Lux Retail Brands: Lenscrafters, Sear Optical, Target Optical...........the lens is not a style, its a process. So it's not eqvialent to the Autograph style pal. They use SV. semifinished lenses and is very accurate than surfacing.  It is as accurate as +/- .01 diopter.


""its a process.""
I will tell u one thing - ANY technology out there - is not exclusive to just lux - since the majority of  their products -  come directly from Essilor - and as for their C-lab - they do not have any TECH. exclusive to them - I WILL BET THE BANK ON IT - 

as for a partical product - ie design - yes maybe - they lic. it for a particalar time frame - however - a proccess for makign the eyewear - not the case - 

I had sent a email to a old buddy of mine - and hopefully - she can also shed some light on this - since she dealt with all of their brands - in regards to their lenses - 

as for  our shop - we are not concerned what they have - since it is never right on the breaking edge of any lens  releases -  it takes them forever to test - and approve any roll out - since they are so big - 

i recall when the wave front physio 1st came out - some of their stores around us would order it - and some did nto know they could and woudl not - that is why we saw so many pts - come to us - 
Now i was told that they put a stop all together from the stores getting it from their  EOA labs

----------


## blueyedviking

> I thought we concluded that it was a Shamir Autograph.  It's NOT exclusive to Pearle.  Anyone that has a wholesale lab account can order it.



It is exclusive to Pearle in Canada only because the Autograph was exclusive to Shoppers Optical in Canada only. (Shoppers had no stores in the U.S.)

----------


## Jimdayok

*;lkjg*

----------


## HarryChiling

It has no distortion, horay.  What are we using as the definition to distortion?  Anyway let me tell you these lenses are the bees knees you all should cower in fear since now Pearle will dominate with their ultra accurate 0.01 D lenses, no need for vertex distances the easy views got two of those.  Did someone say swim, sure you can swim with these on sir.  Is it a technology, yes sir the little keebler elves were laid off a few months back, slow economy and all; so we hired them to produce lenses.  The super duper AR, yes sir it will make you coffee in the morning.




> my lens ordering system won't let me order anything more precise than 1/8D (or twelveths for Harry)


What is this magical 1/8D you speak of we all know that it's twelveths not according to me it's the keebler elves.:cheers:

----------


## bourdie1979

So Luxottica has this annoy habit of renaming ALL THEIR PRODUCTS! (e.g. featherwate lens = polycarbonate lens, scotchguard = crizal forte) etc etc....

What is the easyview??? I was told it had NO distortion?? I would like to know what the easyview REALLY is...? Is it actually a digital lens like their marketing? Or is it a stock progressive (possiblely the accolade) like I suspect...

----------


## Jimdayok

Shamir autograph

----------


## Aberdeen Angus

bt5050 is quite correct. In the UK you can have Alize or Forte with scotchguard. I'm quite surprised that forte is not supplied to independents or other chains, or am I reading this wrong?

----------


## mike.elmes

> Let me start off by explaining what i meant as exclusive to Pearle. I meant exclusive within the Lux Retail Brands: Lenscrafters, Sear Optical, Target Optical...........the lens is not a style, its a process. So it's not eqvialent to the Autograph style pal. They use SV. semifinished lenses and is very accurate than surfacing.  It is as accurate as +/- .01 diopter.


What he's referring to here *is* a process. It's called the free form process and the Autograph is not the only lens that uses it. The free form process can be applied to many types of lenses.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I was told it had NO distortion??*


...................there is no such thing among the progressive population, they all have distortion and the higher the add goes the more distortion they have.   

No exception.........................:bbg:

----------


## bourdie1979

> ...................there is no such thing among the progressive population, they all have distortion and the higher the add goes the more distortion they have.   
> 
> No exception.........................:bbg:


Yea I know there is distortion, ....I also know that Shamir isn't that great (based on personal experience). When I first started dealing witg freeform, it was great, however, shortly afterward it went downhill.  Who's providing LC and pearle with their Shamir lenses???? And is the ivp same as the easyview?

----------


## mike.elmes

> Yea I know there is distortion, ....I also know that Shamir isn't that great (based on personal experience). When I first started dealing witg freeform, it was great, however, shortly afterward it went downhill.  Who's providing LC and pearle with their Shamir lenses???? And is the ivp same as the easyview?



ivp ??

----------


## bourdie1979

I heard it was the equivilent of easyview.

----------


## mike.elmes

what does IVP stand for?

----------


## bt5050

I think they where referring to their AVP ? 
LC s that is ? 

AVP is just another made up marketing word from LC ! 
From what I recall it is " advance view progressive" and they use 2 differant lens depending on it being a transition or not . 

They use their Shamir autograph lens - from what I am told this is produced in 1 of their central labs in Memphis - and has there own ar applied there. (( does anyone know WHAT BRAND AR - they are using on these))))) ?? 

If it is a transition - they use a accolade classic with scotchguard produced by 1 of their essilor labs ?? 
Ses kinda cheap for me - since I recall being able to access the accolade freedom just before I left yet they decide to use the accolade classic which is just a prem ovation !!  Now I guess they only get the "accolade freedom " on their 1.74 option - along with the physio 360. Marketed under DST . ( aka I THINK as digital surfaced technology ) ?? Lol 

Instead of these fools thinking up all these in house lux verbage they should CAN these folks and save the hard working ones - since I hear they are throwing out a bunch of their seasoned - tenured associates ? U know the 1s that actually have a clue - to b replaced by new blood - which in fact is another word for cheaper help ! 

Glad I got out when I did ! And is SO happy to find out there REALly is a life outside LC !! One without all the BS !

----------

